# différences entre SHR et RAID 1



## boiperso (7 Février 2021)

Bonjour
Je viens d'acquérir un NAS synology DS 220j. Quelle est la différence entre SHR et RAID 1 ? 
Les 2 disques durs se copient il comme sur du RAID 1 ?
Merci


----------



## edenpulse (7 Février 2021)

Un peu de lecture ici : https://www.synology.com/fr-fr/knowledgebase/DSM/tutorial/Storage/What_is_Synology_Hybrid_RAID_SHR


----------



## ericse (7 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Si tes 2 disques sont identiques alors SHR et RAID1 c'est pareil.
SHR sera plus pratique le jours ou tu changeras un des disques par un plus gros.


----------



## boiperso (7 Février 2021)

Oui ce sont les mêmes. Ok merci pour ces réponses très claires !
Dans la doc il est fait mention d'un logiciel "Cloud Station Backup". Je ne le trouve pas dans le centre de paquet. Savez-vous où je peux le trouver ?


----------



## ericse (7 Février 2021)

boiperso a dit:


> Oui ce sont les mêmes. Ok merci pour ces réponses très claires !
> Dans la doc il est fait mention d'un logiciel "Cloud Station Backup". Je ne le trouve pas dans le centre de paquet. Savez-vous où je peux le trouver ?


Ce n'est pas un composant à installer sur le NAS, mais un logiciel à télécharger sur les ordis depuis le site de Synology.
Après Time Machine marche bien aussi...


----------



## boiperso (7 Février 2021)

ok merci beaucoup !
tres sympa


----------



## maxou56 (7 Février 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Si tes 2 disques sont identiques alors SHR et RAID1 c'est pareil.
> SHR sera plus pratique le jours ou tu changeras un des disques par un plus gros.


Bonsoir,
Oui pour 2 disques c'est équivalent au RAID 1 (et même pour le changement de disques par des plus gros, comme pour le RAID1 il faudra changer les 2 disques pour agrandir le groupe de Stockage)

Il est surtout plus pratique pour 3 disques ou plus, car il permet d'avoir des disques de taille différentes contrairement au RAID5.





						Comparateur de RAID | Synology Inc.
					

Utilisez cet outil interactif pour estimer l'espace de stockage de votre Synology NAS lorsqu'il est associé avec des disques durs de différentes tailles et différents niveaux de RAID.




					www.synology.com
				




@boiperso 
Comme mentionné par @ericse pour la sauvegarde su Mac, Time Machine est très bien.

Sinon pour les diffèrent utilitaires:





						Centre de téléchargements - download | Synology Inc.
					

Découvrez les informations techniques avec nos livres blancs, guides d'utilisateur et fiches techniques pour en savoir davantage sur les produits Synology. Téléchargez les derniers correctifs logiciels pour profiter des meilleures technologies.




					www.synology.com


----------



## boiperso (9 Février 2021)

Merci pour ces infos !!


----------

